# Wild camping Vendee Region



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all. Off to France next week and thought we would go west instead of east. We are looking at the Vendee region. Anyone out there know of some good wild camping sites in this area; prefrably on or near the beach. Many thanks.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Vendee*

In my opinion the vendee is the most difficult area for wild camping in France, lots of hieght barriers etc, I think that area is not motorhome friendly. Barrie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

go to reviews top of page then select campsite reviews put one in there ourselves for st hilaire de reiz , sounds just what you want ,
lot's of the municipal's are excellent value [typically 10/15 euro's for well established itch with EHU ] there are dozen's of aires i think 5 on noirmoutier alone from 5 euros in the center to one on the beach for free.
availibility depend's on time of week/time of year should be all right till last week july and all august when it is chaos , good luck and enjoy


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a spot for you near St Jean de Monts.
BEACH SPOT
Just follow the road to the end and turn left.
The far end of the car park is for motorhomes only.
No services but you won't get closer to the beach than this for free.
The sign says 24 hrs but we stayed 3 days which was a lot less than some on there.
We shall be there at the end of August for a few nights.


----------



## tpc (Jul 12, 2010)

hi, going to france for the first time nothing booked or planned any suggestions?


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Just be aware that from now till 3rd week of August anywhere near the coasts will be extremely busy as it is the French's holidays.

Ken


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi the vendee is a great place to wild camp spent about 3 weeks in that area last year, However september was quieter and some height restrictions had been removed compared to the first time we were there in july, I suggest a good aires book. la tranche has two free aires both within walking distance from the town center and lots of free entertainment throught July and Aug we tended to drive off to other beaches in the daytime and return on an evening.


----------

